# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX Samsung v1.56 Add (Read EEPROM - WRITE FLASH-DIRECT UNLOCK - DIRECT UNLOCK )

## mohamed73

*SL-BOX Samsung v1.56 Add (Read EEPROM - WRITE FLASH-DIRECT UNLOCK - DIRECT UNLOCK ) 
What's new  
We have add more than 150 models please check here*   *SAMSUNG A137                          (        DIRECT UNLOCK   /  READ CODES   /  Read EEprom   /   Write Firmware  )	 
SAMSUNG B270I                             (        DIRECT UNLOCK  /    READ CODES  /   Read EEprom   /  	Write Firmware  ) 
SAMSUNG B320          (   READ CODES  ) 
SAMSUNG B520B              (READ CODES)  
SAMSUNG BC01               (DIRECT UNLOCK   /   READ CODES /Read EEprom	/ Write Firmware   )	           
SAMSUNG C270             (  DIRECT UNLOCK    /  READ CODES  /  Read EEprom  /  Write Firmware  ) 
SAMSUNG C276        (       DIRECT UNLOCK   /   READ CODES  /  Read EEprom   /  Write Firmware    	 )    
SAMSUNG C276L        (      DIRECT UNLOCK   /   READ CODES /Read EEprom  /  Write Firmware   )       
SAMSUNG C3222         (     DIRECT UNLOCK    /  READ CODES  /	Read EEprom  /	Write Firmware     ) 
SAMSUNG C3222W       (      DIRECT UNLOCK  /    READ CODES / Read EEprom  /  Write Firmware  )  	   
SAMSUNG C3300D          (   DIRECT UNLOCK   /   READ CODES  /	Read EEprom   /	Write Firmware   )  
SAMSUNG C3300I           (  DIRECT UNLOCK   /   READ CODES  / Read EEprom	Write Firmware    	)            
SAMSUNG C3300K          (   DIRECT UNLOCK  /    READ CODES  /Read EEprom	/  Write Firmware   ) 	     
SAMSUNG C3303       (       DIRECT UNLOCK  /     READ CODES  / Read EEprom   /	Write Firmware  )  
SAMSUNG C3303I          (   DIRECT UNLOCK  /    READ CODES  /	Read EEprom  /	Write Firmware   )   
SAMSUNG C3303K           (  DIRECT UNLOCK   /   READ CODES  /Read EEprom	/  Write Firmware    	)      
SAMSUNG C3500         (     DIRECT UNLOCK  /     READ CODES /Read EEprom	/  Write Firmware     )	    
SAMSUNG CC01I          (    DIRECT UNLOCK   /    READ CODES  / Read EEprom  /  Write Firmware ) 
SAMSUNG E1050                  ( DIRECT UNLOCK )   
SAMSUNG E1050 CHN           ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1050V                ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1055G             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1055T             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1070              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1070C             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  
SAMSUNG E1070M            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1070T             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  
SAMSUNG E1075               ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  
SAMSUNG E1075L             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1080              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1080C            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1080F IND       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1080F MEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1080F SEA        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1080I              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1080T             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1080T SEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 	 
SAMSUNG E1080W             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1081T             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  
SAMSUNG E1081T IND        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	   
SAMSUNG E1081T MEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1081T SEA        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1083C             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1085               ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1085F             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1085F MEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1085L             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1085T            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1086              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1086I             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1086L            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1087T           ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	      
SAMSUNG E1088C           ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1100             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	    
SAMSUNG E1100C            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1100H            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1100T            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1100T SEA      ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1101C            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1105F            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1105T            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1107              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1107 SEA        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1107L             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1110 EUR        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1110 SEA        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1110C            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1113C            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1117             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	       
SAMSUNG E1117 IND        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1117 MEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1117L            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	         
SAMSUNG E1120             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 	 
SAMSUNG E1120C           ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	       
SAMSUNG E1125             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 	 
SAMSUNG E1125 SEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	   	 
SAMSUNG E1125W          ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  
SAMSUNG E1130             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  	    
SAMSUNG E1130B           ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	   
SAMSUNG E1150             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1150 CHN       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	        
SAMSUNG E1150 MEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1150 SEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1150C            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1150I            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	    
SAMSUNG E1153             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1155L            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	     
SAMSUNG E1160             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	   
SAMSUNG E1160 SEA       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1160I            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1170             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	    
SAMSUNG E1170I            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	   
SAMSUNG E1170T           ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	   
SAMSUNG E1172             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	    
SAMSUNG E1175T           ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1175T IND      ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	    
SAMSUNG E1175T MEA     ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 	  
SAMSUNG E1178              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1180              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1182              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1182L            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	   	 
SAMSUNG E1190              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1190 CHN        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1195              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1195 CHN        ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1210              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1210M            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1210S             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1220              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1220I             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1225F             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1225T             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	             	
SAMSUNG E1225T IND       ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1230              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1252              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1310B             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1310C             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1310E             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  
SAMSUNG E1310M             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1310S             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1360              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	  
SAMSUNG E1360B             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E1360C             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1360M            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E1360S             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )    	 
SAMSUNG E2100              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   	 
SAMSUNG E2100B             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )      
SAMSUNG E2100C             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E2120              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   	  
SAMSUNG E2120B            ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )     	  
SAMSUNG E2120C             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )     	 
SAMSUNG E2120I             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   	 
SAMSUNG E2120L             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   	 
SAMSUNG E2121              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )        
SAMSUNG E2121B             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )    
SAMSUNG E2121L             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )    	 
SAMSUNG E2130              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )         
SAMSUNG E2152              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )  	 
SAMSUNG E2152L             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )      	 
SAMSUNG E2210              ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   	 
SAMSUNG E2210B             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )    
SAMSUNG E2210C             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )     	 
SAMSUNG E2210H             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )      
SAMSUNG E2210L             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  ) 
SAMSUNG E2210T             ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )   
SAMSUNG E2370               ( DIRECT UNLOCK  )     
SAMSUNG Galxy Xcover                   	(DIRECT UNLOCK      /            	WRITE FLASH 	   )     	            	  
SAMSUNG S5690     )                       	(DIRECT UNLOCK      /	            	WRITE FLASH ) *   *
SL-BOX price  List 
1 SL-BOX With 29 cables support all Samsung models 99 $  
10 SL-BOX With 29 cables support all Samsung models 80 $  each   
For order enquiries 
Halas 
sonork :- 100.73934
Email :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
w :- wwww.halagsm.co.uk*

----------

